# DTS 10



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

What do people think of the danley DTS 10 sub?


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

:T:T:T


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Very few people are going to actually have one. Is it currently available? 

Just going by reputation along, I'd go for it, if I had the space and cash. Usable 11hz. 

It's suppose to be one of the best, if not the best sub available.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It's listed on their website, not sure about the "usable 11 hz" though.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Here's a test/review by Josh Ricci:
http://www.data-bass.com/data?category=system&id=4&type=0


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

Mike P. said:


> It's listed on their website, not sure about the "usable 11 hz" though.


I was wrong. It's 10hz. http://www.danleysoundlabs.com/tapped_horn.asp?MODEL=DTS 10

I'm guessing that is with room gain. It has a recommended 10hz HPF according to the PDF.


----------



## stereo2.0 (Sep 25, 2009)

SAC said:


> :T:T:T


+1

I have one and like it a lot.

I can't get any usable response at 10Hz, but that's probably because of my homes layout and room dimensions. I can barely hear down to 14Hz at my listening position, but I can easily hear 12Hz (@99dB SPL with just 1 Watt!) at my kitchen sink. :scratch: Unfortunately the large size of the sub cabinet restricts my placement options so I have to live with it where it's currently located.

I'm planning to add a steep high pass filter because I've accidentally bottomed out the drivers with <10Hz content with just a 100W amp. (a Proton D1200)

Thankfully the sub is very sensitive and is quite impressive for home theater duty, but it also sounds very good with music. (NOTE: I had to use an Elemental Design eQ.2 two band parametric equalizer to make it measure flat, but I guess most listening rooms need some kind of help)

I've read Ricci's test results but I've never heard the high distortion he measured outdoors at full power, in fact this sub produces the cleanest sounding deep bass I've ever heard in my home. That's probably because I'm underpowering it, but it's still loud enough to cause the contents in the house to make more noise from vibration than I can bear.

Unfortunately the DTS-10 kit isn't available anymore so it's a little expensive to purchase the pre-built unit now, but if the kit ever comes back, it's definitely worth looking into.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Their "how to" from a satisfied customer is me. I love this sub. It can dig down deep and really do pipe organ justice. Yet, it is fast enough to remain musical. Then throw on Tron and you "feel" the movie. It is a true horn sub, open and airy. It is not muddy, over bearing, in your face or a one note thumper. It is just very good clean tight bass. 

I get more usable bass in less space than I did when I was running two BassMaxx B1's with 18" McCauley 6174 drivers.

Here is a picture of mine veneered in macassar ebony.


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

jackboy said:


> What do people think of the danley DTS 10 sub?


I think there are many EASIER options out there. If you are into EQ, and have a laptop, and will buy a few tools (calibrated mic, cables, etc) and are willing to work at placement and REW and EQ, then it will be worth it.

That sucker takes much work and filters applied to get working properly and to its full potential.

But once you put all that time in and muscle moving it around, it is suppose to be awesome. I convinced my neighbor to buy a JTR Growler to mate with the DTS10. The DTS 10 he bought from Ricci I think after his testing. I'll document how much time it takes to get it EQd in his theater and report back in a few weeks.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

HuskerOmaha said:


> I think there are many EASIER options out there. If you are into EQ, and have a laptop, and will buy a few tools (calibrated mic, cables, etc) and are willing to work at placement and REW and EQ, then it will be worth it.
> 
> That sucker takes much work and filters applied to get working properly and to its full potential.


This is pretty accurate.

I would say that it is definitely not a subwoofer for amateurs or people who just want something plug and play with great performance right off of the bat. Basically you should be somewhat familiar with hooking up speakers and amplifiers, taking measurements of your room response and modifying it with EQ before considering the DTS-10.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ricci said:


> This is pretty accurate.
> 
> I would say that it is definitely not a subwoofer for amateurs or people who just want something plug and play with great performance right off of the bat. Basically you should be somewhat familiar with hooking up speakers and amplifiers, taking measurements of your room response and modifying it with EQ before considering the DTS-10.


I am going to be running 2 of them in my HT... I saw in another thread you suggested a http://www.amazon.com/Behringer-DCX2496-Ultradrive-High-Precision-Loudspeaker/dp/B000NJ3YI8 . Would this be a better route than using a MiniDSP? Would this amp be a good one to drive 2 of them... QSC GX3 Power Amplifier)

tia,
Ron


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> I am going to be running 2 of them in my HT... I saw in another thread you suggested a http://www.amazon.com/Behringer-DCX2496-Ultradrive-High-Precision-Loudspeaker/dp/B000NJ3YI8 . Would this be a better route than using a MiniDSP? Would this amp be a good one to drive 2 of them... QSC GX3 Power Amplifier)
> 
> tia,
> Ron


Why not the Behringer Inuke DSP amps?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Basshead81 said:


> Why not the Behringer Inuke DSP amps?


Didn't know about the DSP amps. Would this be good enough to calibrate the subs or would I still need a MiniDSP?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I did a search and someone said " they've limited the adjust ability down to only 20hz, similar to their other products"... Is that going to work for a sub then if it is limited to 20hz for adjustments?


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> I did a search and someone said " they've limited the adjust ability down to only 20hz, similar to their other products"... Is that going to work for a sub then if it is limited to 20hz for adjustments?


I would start asking around in DIY section over at AVS...there are alot of guys running Inuke DSP amps on thier subs with good results. I thought some were saying they are flat to 5hz.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

ellisr63 said:


> I did a search and someone said " they've limited the adjust ability down to only 20hz, similar to their other products"... Is that going to work for a sub then if it is limited to 20hz for adjustments?


Archaea has quite a bit of knowledge with the DSP on the iNuke series, so maybe drop him a PM and he could fill you in. I have used both and like the miniDSP better since I have one screen for separate DSP for 4 different subs.


----------

